# Poor Quality campsite



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Has anyone visited any nightmare campsites like the one we had the unfortunate pleasure of doing so. It was one of the worst sites we have been on. The name of this horrendous site is The Nethercourt Campsite in Ramsgate Kent. We only remained on it for a couple of days as it was close to our relatives who we were visiting before going over to France. The wardens were a young couple who did absolutely nothing but take their dogs out for a run. There was water pouring in from the roof into the washing facilities, very close to the electric sockets, the shop, laundry room, everywhere. In one of the sinks in the washing area I saw two cigarette butts which stayed there the whole time we were at the site. There were only two toilets that were useable and I dont think anywhere had been cleaned in ages. Also it cost us £15 a night for the privilege to stay there. Can anyone beat this? It amazing that we have travelled through France for the past month using only aires and all the facilities have been first class. 

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps Nuke could add a 'Avoid these Campsites' to the Campsite section :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Put it on the campsite database & advise all members not to visit it. 8)


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the warning teensvan - shame, it looks a good location :roll:

Perhaps it is worth reporting them to http://www.enjoyengland.com/ as the campsite are using that logo on their website.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There is a user rating facility in the campsite database but not everyone fills it in for some reason. It's a valuable tool for highlighting sites like this one.

Please enter you site into the database teensvan as a permanent warning to other members.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Steve&Ann
If you visit the area again, turn right at the port entrance roundabout
and park in the layby on the right after the tunnel.
You'll get lorrys passing from the first ferry in the morning but won't be 
disturbed by anything-else.
If you don't fancy that pm me and i'll put you onto one or two sites about
ten mins away from there. And a few wildcamp spots if you'd prefer.  

regards...nige


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Many thanks for all your comments - we will inform the web site enjoyengland.com. It is a shame it has been allowed to get into this state as it is in a very good position for visiting the local area. 

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's strange how different campers expectations and impressions vary. Look at these reviews for the same site:

Nethercourt Touring Park


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*YES*

Hello,

YES I can!

Here

>>>Click For Website<<<

>>>Campsite<<<

States:

"Registred Caravan & Camping Club Site"

Facilites:

*Dripping Tap
*Foul Smelling Elsan Point, Complete With 2nd Dripping Tap

THATS IT!

No Showers
If you want the Toilet you go inside the Pub (Wipe your feet on the way out!)

Only thing that saved our weekend was the Weather.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> It's strange how different campers expectations and impressions vary. Look at these reviews for the same site:
> 
> Nethercourt Touring Park


Review September 2007..........Faulty EHU
Review June 2007............Faulty EHU

Same EHU? If so and it seems likely on a small site, doesn't give you a lot of confidence that they bother to have things put right.


----------

